# Thank-you to Pampered Chef Donation



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thank-you to all that participated in the Pampered Chef fund raiser.
We received a very nice donation of $204.00 from them. Great ideas for helping rescues and Thanks to all involved. :aktion033:
Hugs, Edie


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Great news, Edie. And as a bonus of donating I LOVE the things I got from Pampered Chef. Came to find out that one of my friends buys many of her kitchen gadgets from them. Wish I had known back then. Special thanks to Sandi and her daughter for doing this fundraiser!!:chili:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

This was such a great fundraiser. Helped the fluffs and I'm loving my mini muffin pan too! Double score  .


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

:smilie_tischkante: OMG....I had signed up for that on Facebook, then with all my company and stuff going on around here at that time....I forgot to put my order in!!

I have been waiting for Pampered Chef for so long...my kitchen sissors are getting old...I wanted to get two pairs this time!! I love their stuff!!!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

That reminds me, I need to look to see where I put the stuff I ordered when it came in. I think I need to cook brownies in that new brownie pan


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Great products and a wonderful fundraiser! Thanks to Sandi for hosting this online benefit.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:ThankYou::ThankYou::heart:

The thanks goes to each of you who made purchases from PC for the benefit!!! :chili::aktion033::aktion033: As Casey Stengel said "I could not have done it without my team." :HistericalSmiley:

It was really one of those win-wins all around. Edie, bless you dear lady for all you do! We affirm you by our actions!:thumbsup:


----------

